# Sienna still limping



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Even though my doggy girl said she didn't notice anything, I came home to find Sienna still not putting her entire weight on her back left leg. She sometimes is holding up when she stands.

Otherwise she is acting totally normal and playful. Should I wait another day or two? She doesn't really seem to be in real pain, just stiff or uncomfortable. Then again, she is so goofy I think she would try to play no matter what.

I would think if it's a pulled/strained muscle it would take a few days to get better???

God, I hate this- my poor baby- I feel nervous for her.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

With everything else being fine and she is putting some weight on it I don't think you would do any harm by waiting a day to two. I've had dogs that have come down with a limp and shaken it off in a few days. I'm sure you will keep a close eye on her though.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry, I missed how long she has been like this? If it's more than a few days, I'd see the vet.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

I would have to say that I would take you pup to the doctor as soon as possible. It is hard to say what is going on with her. They componsate so well until they just crash at which time it is almost to late. I hope that everything works out for you.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Debles said:


> Sorry, I missed how long she has been like this? If it's more than a few days, I'd see the vet.


She woke up this morning limping. She seemed uncomfortable getting out of her crate and crouching to pee/poop. She is putting some weight on it, but then raises it- mostly when standing still.

This evening she seems okay, but still limping. I've felt and massaged her all over and she doesn't flinch one bit. She goes bonkers when I come home and bounces around outside and loves a game of chase- I also had to hose off her muddy legs, so she could've strained it pulling to get out of the tub (yesterday) today I've kept it low key-

I've never heard her yelp at all while she was outside.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Sienna's Mom's original thread about this...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=49107

I don't see the harm in waiting a few days if you can rest her and keep her calm. 

It probably is just a sprain but it's hard to tell this early on. She might also have torn her ACL. A sprain will heal in a week or so. A torn ACL will require months to heal...although in my experience, healing a torn ACL is a longshot. 

It's probably a sprain though, it's common. Maybe give her the rest of this week, until Monday, and if she's not shown any improvement I would take her into the vet.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone, this is the one time I am grateful she is in a crate during the day 

I will keep you posted. I so appreciate the posts.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Update*

Hi-

Sienna is still limping this morning, I am not sure what to do as I really want to make sure she is okay, but if it IS a sprain....

She looked very uncomfortable getting out of the crate and limped quite a bit/shakey leg while going out to pee. Then as more moments progressed she put more weight on it. She is still very rambunctious and acts like nothing is wrong otherwise- in fact when I was rechecking out her leg and feeling it all over, she was more interested in grabbing my hand to play.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you check between her toes and her pads to make sure she didn't pick something up? The vet might be able to give an ant-inflammatory that would help. Good luck!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My Vet said that if there is limping in the back paws, it could be a hip problem.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor Sienna! I hope she feels better soon :-( I would say if she is still limping tomorrow I would take her in.. Good luck!! Giver her smooches for me..


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

and from me too!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> She woke up this morning limping. She seemed uncomfortable getting out of her crate and crouching to pee/poop. She is putting some weight on it, but then raises it- mostly when standing still.
> 
> This evening she seems okay, but still limping. I've felt and massaged her all over and she doesn't flinch one bit. She goes bonkers when I come home and bounces around outside and loves a game of chase- I also had to hose off her muddy legs, so she could've strained it pulling to get out of the tub (yesterday) today I've kept it low key-
> 
> I've never heard her yelp at all while she was outside.


is it anything like this. http://www.chatevo.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14221 this is a video of Roxy before she was dx with luxating patellas. hope Sienna is feeling better soon.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

ok, I've been missing this too. How many days now? I (of course) know nothing about nothing, but when my DH goes beserk about a limb I try to convince him to wait 48 hours. 

get better, girlie!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope she's better in the morning.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing
Day 2.5: Hoping I'm not imagining it, but I think there was a slight improvement with Miss Sienna's limping this morning. She seemed to get up easier and only raised the paw a few times. Last night she tried to raise her leg to scratch her neck and almost got there, where as before she gave up.
As I said it seems to get better as she is moving around- I don't think the Rescue Walk I wanted to do Saturday morning is going to work. I will have to look into when they go again- RATS.

Thanks so much for your thoughts and encouragement and smooches (Judi, I laughed when you added yours) Daddysgirl-Poor Roxy! I felt so bad for her! Sienna does put the leg down occassionally and the biggest thing is she hasn't cried out one bit- in fact I never heard a yelp from the beginning- that is why I was so perplexed. It was hard to wait, but I'm getting hopeful. :wavey:


----------

